# It's A Swiss Army Watch Swiss Army Watch



## abdelaboo (Dec 20, 2013)

ba8f1cfbb0f5668097376c38ed4a4440


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Unusual collection that. :thumbup:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

???


----------



## abdelaboo (Dec 20, 2013)

iam asking

it's a swiss military watch or No?!!!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

No?!!!


----------



## abdelaboo (Dec 20, 2013)

2303336781c04f55a636edb3e430be0a


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Clyda seem to be a maker of fashion watches, and there's nothing to suggest they're Swiss. Not particularly military looking, either.

Bulova looks a bit more Swiss and military.


----------

